
SQL Server 2017 for Linux and Windows goes live - hexrcs
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/09/microsoft-sql-server-2017-linux/
======
BrentOzar
Dupe of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15330296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15330296)

